# Campsite Update in Rome



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

When passing through Rome, intention was to stop overnight at Happy Camping. Supposed to be open until 26/12. Small notice in reception stating closed until March. Spoke to workmen who sent me to Flaminio Camping which was OK but 5th Dec to 8th or something just happens to be high season   41 euros per night - rip off in my books.

After Naples, stopped at Camping Zeus in Pompei - very nice in an orange grove but the antics of the Italians trying to get as many free oranges was amusing. We did get a few ourselves of course.

Now in Sicily at Camping Lagani at Giardini Naxhos as detailed in Practical Motorhome article Jan 2009 which I got before leaving UK. Views of Etna outside.

Weather was atrocious when we arrived in Messina and lasted for 3 nights but fine now. 22 degress today.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Thanks for the info Alan. 41 euro per night! Mamma mia!

Russell


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats where I currently am! 

Have to say - it is probably the best campsite I've stayed at - facilities are absolutely impeccable and clean. Showers 10/10.

Would be €35+ per night I guess - but they are a camping cheque site - so thats 14€ - but as I bought these off someone here for £10 each - its a tenner a night 

Its perfectly placed for a few days in Rome.

the dates you mention would have been valid for camping cheques.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> Its perfectly placed for a few days in Rome.
> .


Hi..please can you tell me more about transport to Rome - cost, type, frequency, time taken- from Camping Flaminio ? We're looking for a site handy for Rome for just after Easter and thought we'd made up our minds but this is cheaper if CC are valid then. The CC book is in the van so can't check this.

G


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Dates valid for CCq 
6/1-8/4
15/4-30/4
5/5-31/5
5/6-08/07
25/8-26/12
All '09

Public standard is "standard Rome" - €1 for 75min (IIRC) 4€ a day, or get a rome pass for, erm, no idea that gives 3 days travel and 2 "entries". I'm looking at that for tomorrow. Its not far in - depends what part you want to go to. Maybe 20min at a guess?

It really is a great site. Just going to go to the bar with a canadian couple we met here doing a 2 year tour in a small VW! And we thought we were brave!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My goodness ...that's a quick reply. 

Thanks very much indeed. Have a good evening !

G


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Ah - bus or train goes into city - every 15 mins for bus, no idea for train.

Bus goes to Plazza Mancini and train to Plaza del Popolo.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Village now open! I'm there as I type. 15 Euros per night inc. electric using ACSI card for 2 adults, one van & one dog. Therer are workmen on the site as I understand it has been taken over and is being refurbed. The toilets and showers are immaculate!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Happy Village now open! I'm there as I type. !


Excellent news ! We're on our way- tell them to get the red carpet out too !

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Happy Village now open! I'm there as I type. 15 Euros per night inc. electric using ACSI card for 2 adults, one van & one dog. Therer are workmen on the site as I understand it has been taken over and is being refurbed. The toilets and showers are immaculate!


Hi

We were there last year, and the toilets and showers were immaculate then, as were all the other facilities...not too sure what they could re-furb

Doug


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently, the shop restaurant, and something electrical,if the miles of wiring being fed through to some of the pitches is anything to go by!


----------

